# Worst Actor and Actress



## Deadpool (Oct 28, 2005)

This is the thread where you put down names of actors and actress's that suck at acting


1. Jimmy Fallon...words cannot describe how much he sucks. He sucked in SNL and he still sucks in the movies.

2. Jennifer Love Hewitt...She cute and all but she can't act nothing nadda

3. Paris Hilton...ok she starred in two movies and I didn't really see them. But from the looks she sucked. Also I hate her as much as jimmy fallon.

4. Vin Deisl...He sucks nuff said

Thats all I put down.


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Oct 29, 2005)

Russell Crowe, the end.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Oct 29, 2005)

*brad pitt-* i just dont like him he cant act at all only good acting he did was in fight club


----------



## David10000 (Nov 1, 2005)

I agree Paris Hilton is horrific when she acts.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Nov 1, 2005)

how about ben affleck? lol. i agree though i hate jimmy fallons acting. almost as much as i hate any singers acting.


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Nov 1, 2005)

Paris Hilton doesn't really act, it's more like yet another of the things she gets to do because her parents have kajillion dollars.

And I really don't get the hate for Ben Affleck, or Keanu Reeves for that matter.  I like them both.

I pretty much despise Russell Crowe because he _still_ uses method acting which died in the 70s, and he pretty much acts like a huge baby in person.  He's like a "Golden Age" studio actor, teleported to the modern era.

As for actresses, I dunno... I don't really hate that many people.  I guess Oprah Winfrey, even though the only relevant thing she ever did was "The Color Purple" (don't bring up that piece of dogshit called "Beloved" unless you want to be eternally scoffed).


----------



## less (Nov 1, 2005)

Worst actor/actress = Keanu reeves.

If you disagree, you obviously haven't seen The Matrix, which means that if you disagree, you're lying.


----------



## Jek (Nov 1, 2005)

Well its gotta be Milla in RE-movies heheheheh


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Nov 1, 2005)

breastpadsgotbouncier said:
			
		

> Worst actor/actress = Keanu reeves.
> 
> If you disagree, you obviously haven't seen The Matrix, which means that if you disagree, you're lying.



I've seen The Matrix.  He plays the role of "guy who can't believe what is happening to him" pretty perfectly throughout the (shittily-written) trilogy.


----------



## Sagaki (Nov 1, 2005)

The freakin' Rock... why do they put him in movies?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 1, 2005)

The Rock. He is in movies because he sells tickets, but he is terrible.

I'm usually too busy staring and oogling at women in movies to judge their acting abilities.


----------



## Deadpool (Nov 1, 2005)

Hey, I liked standing tall. But yea he needs to read the script before he signs on. THe funny thing is he is slated to play Johnny Bravo and be the driver character that spy car game which title escaped me. Oh yea Van damn is crappy actor to. plus Chuck Norris is awful. *does a round house kick to all bad actors.


----------



## JAPPO (Nov 2, 2005)

Hilary duff
Me


----------



## Kno7 (Nov 2, 2005)

Usually the worst actors are singers that try to act.

Like Hilary Duff, Britney Spears, you know, those crappy singers/actors.


----------



## sperish (Nov 2, 2005)

Tara Reid. Still don't get how she gets her movie deals.


----------



## Black Swan (Nov 2, 2005)

definetly tara reid she is the worst actress out there and here boob job doest seem to be helping her acting, worst actor i would give that dishonor to every reality tv star out there who participates in scripted reality.


----------



## gundamgx (Nov 3, 2005)

nova_1813 said:
			
		

> definetly tara reid she is the worst actress out there and here boob job doest seem to be helping her acting, worst actor i would give that dishonor to every reality tv star out there who participates in scripted reality.




Totally agree, Tara Reid is garbage. Another candidate is Rob Schneider.


----------



## Renegade Raine (Nov 3, 2005)

You know, the first thing I thought of was "Tara fuckin' Reid" when I saw this topic, and it looks like I'm not the only one.

Let's see here...
Vin Diesel - Play a different fucking role in a movie already.
Keanu Reeves - First thing I think of is "wooden chair"
Stevan Seagal - But he's in the camp that he's so bad, it's hilarious.
Halle Berry - In MOST films. Most over rated actress EVER.
The whole cast of Manos: Hands of Fate.


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Nov 3, 2005)

I figured out an actress I hate - Sarah Michelle Gellar.  She's like the real life version of Sasuke.


----------



## jinn (Nov 3, 2005)

Jeniifer love hewit.....sucks big time...pisses me off....same with jimmy fallon...

Keanu Reeves...has that one set of facial expresions...that whole 'dull'...'intrigued'....'looks hard'...'i look good with a suit' look.....those traits can be harnessed well in some movies...but some roles he has chosen recently prove that he can't act with..........................oh fuck minor memory loss...


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Nov 3, 2005)

any singer who acts isn't really fair i guess. mandy moore did ok in that movie, and j-lo i guess can be considered legit, but other than that singers tend to be the worst actors.


----------



## Anthriel (Nov 3, 2005)

Chuck "I have only one facial expression" Norris


----------



## 'RoP' (Nov 3, 2005)

Mariah Carey...
Britney Spears (omg)
sooo many...but I will write later...at the moment I dont know


----------



## NinjaJedi007 (Nov 4, 2005)

Kevin Costner. Just about every movie he was in I hated. His performance is so lame and it makes me angry to watch anything he's in.


----------



## 2788 (Nov 8, 2005)

Hugh jackman, I don't like him play wolverine or van heilsing
Orlando Bloom, what can he do without being elf ?


----------



## Kaki (Nov 13, 2005)

Tom cruse, and Mandy more.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Nov 14, 2005)

Actor: Michael Madsen (so annoying)
Actress: Britney Spears (she plays sux...)


----------



## Encronian (Nov 15, 2005)

i've never been a big fan of mario van peebles he totally ruined the highlander series for me (course it was doing that on it's own but i still blame him)


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Nov 15, 2005)

Actor: Pick any rapper
Actress: Pick any R&B singer/rapster?


----------



## GeniusShikamaru (Nov 19, 2005)

The truly bad actors/actresses are the gimmick actors and actresses. Like:

Johnny Knoxville, Ashton Kutcher, Sean William Scott, Tom Welling, and other suck people.

They get a little glimpse of 15minutes of fame from their sitcoms or supporting role acting. And they try to make it big. In the end all their movies in which they star in sucked. And within 2 years they dissappear from the radar and then people forget who they were other than their original characters like saying Ashton is Kelso on that 70's show.

Those are the truly WORST actors/actresses mostly actors though.

As mainstream movie actors go:
Bradd Pitt, seriously besides fight club this pretty boy sucks ass. And sharing the same trait as Pitt is Ben Afflect. Nobody knew who the hell he was until he dated JLO. and now he is dying out again, also a gimmick actor. He was only good as a comedic role in Kevin Smith movies.

Actresses:
Paris Hilton is #1. Just because someone is rich doesnt mean she should try to act. Same goes for all those singer/actress ones.

Tara Reid over all cant act for shit. Has anyone seen Crow4(Wicked Prayer). Her acting there was almost none existent. But she is decent in a VERY VERY VERY few movies. And finally the one i despise the most as OVERRATED crappy actress/actor ever! Angelina Jolie. She SUCKS. Take away her huge boobs and lips. and all you got is a crappy actress with weird fetishes. She is just a step above tara reid.


as for Keeanu Reeves, he's an ok actor. Considering the role's he's played in most of the movies he's done a good job. But he is not however a good say drama actor. His best acting was in Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure, after all he has to carry on that "Whoa" on to all his other films.


----------



## Dragonzair (Nov 19, 2005)

Paris Hilton:  How could anyone even like 'that' cideo! 
Britney: *puke*
Hillary Duff: Lindsay's better.


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 19, 2005)

Dragonzair said:
			
		

> Paris Hilton:  How could anyone even like 'that' cideo!
> Britney: *puke*
> Hillary Duff: Lindsay's better.


thats soo true
just because they look good doesnt make them good actrises 
i havent seen a good movie with one of those chicks

@genuisshikamaru: u should see snatch brad pitt does a great job in that movie


----------



## TGC (Nov 19, 2005)

> Johnny Knoxville, Ashton Kutcher, Sean William Scott, Tom Welling, and other suck people.


Ashton Kutcher bad? have you not seen That 70's Show???...
Vin Deisel is horrible....


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 19, 2005)

ashton kushcer is :barf

how about ben "play the same freakin character every movie " stiller


----------



## Lexiefaye (Nov 21, 2005)

Jennifer Coolidge - always plays the same old, rich slut with too much makeup
Tim Robbins - he's in good movies but his acting just bores me 
Judge Reinhold - remember Beetoven 2. I didn't think so ....
Julia Roberts - most overrated actress in the history of moviemaking


----------

